What Does Stay Hungry Stay Foolish Mean? - LifeisFaith
======
Arun_Billava
Stay hungry: be hungry and be ready to learn new things. Stay foolish: Listen
like you don't anything so that you can learn from scratch and you will get
lot many question in your mind.

Hope you got it ..

